# Meats from walmart and in general.



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

These chicken quarters run about $5.90 for a 10lb bag. I was checking all the meats at wal*mart and noticed that they are only 60mg of sodium for every 4oz serving. General rule of thumb is under 100mg for every 4oz serving right? So would these be safe to feed to the dogs? I'm paying $0.89 per lb for chicken quarters from the other place I get them. They are smaller and not as meaty as the ones from walmart. 

I was also checking out some other things. I was going to get pork shoulder roast/rump roast/ribs to start Annie on pork. HECK NO! there is 250mg of sodium per 4oz serving. The beef brisket/ribs was only 60mg per 4oz serving, but I didn't want to jump to that. Or spend $3+ per lb.

I'm trying to find more boneless meats for Annie. She has been on chicken and eggs only for 3.5 weeks. I think she is ready for a new protein. She has been doing so well. I've also started bumping Tucker up to more meat/less bone. He too is doing well. I'm possibly going to be going to get 10lbs of turkey tom necks and 2 25lb turkeys Monday. That way I will be able to intro turkey as the new protein. Rabbit will be coming next. Still working on a source for pork.

When introing pork, Can they be started on heart?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would not start on heart just because it is richer than regular meat. Heart I start with a sliver and work up. Mine can now eat a whole pork heart with a turkey neck for bone and are thrilled - we do the same with turkey heart - 1 pound of heart and and chicken back. Work up to it and she will do better.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't start with pork heart. I started with pork ribs and my dogs loved them. Pork heart is just a bit rich IMO


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I planned on going to Wal-Mart and getting some of those chicken quarters tomorrow for a RMB for Patch 2-3 times a week before I go all raw in May.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> I would not start on heart just because it is richer than regular meat. Heart I start with a sliver and work up. Mine can now eat a whole pork heart with a turkey neck for bone and are thrilled - we do the same with turkey heart - 1 pound of heart and and chicken back. Work up to it and she will do better.


That is kind of what I meant. Basically, I was asking if when I start to intro pork, If I could use heart, rather than rump roast or picnic shoulder or ribs. I would start them off with 2oz servings and slowly move it up as they have consistent stools. I plan to do this with any new protein I start with.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

ciaBrysh said:


> Personally, I wouldn't start with pork heart. I started with pork ribs and my dogs loved them. Pork heart is just a bit rich IMO


I can't find pork ribs for under $3 per lb. I also worry about the high bone content of the ribs. Annie has problems when given too much bone. But maybe I could feed her the ribs with boneless breast?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they aren't ready for heart, even in small doses....you're doing so well......

pork ribs are a great progression for the protein after turkey....heart doesn't come until you've intro'd beef....and even then in small amounts.

the only heart i gave my dogs in the beginning was chicken heart.....during the turkey phase, once they got used to turkey, i fed turkey gizzards and hearts....but after that, i waited.....the richer the protein, the further down the progression.

you can feed pork ribs with boneless chicken for one of her meals or her meal....it is now that you can combine bony and boneless with the proteins you've already intro'd

but your next one is turkey.....i'd go with that and then start combining chicken both boneless and bony with turkey both bony and boneless...

and then pork.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

make sure you aren't looking at baby back pork ribs....and you don't want the country pork ribs either.....look for the kansas city style ribs...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> they aren't ready for heart, even in small doses....you're doing so well......
> 
> pork ribs are a great progression for the protein after turkey....heart doesn't come until you've intro'd beef....and even then in small amounts.
> 
> ...


So I was planning that Next I am introing turkey, then in a couple more weeks rabbit. And maybe 4 weeks from now, I will intro pork as long as everything goes smoothly. I found the number for the guy I was talking to and his birds are all hormone and antibiotic free. They are free range fed birds and he does not enhance anything. I'm going to be getting 10lbs of Turkey necks and 2 20lbs turkeys. Nothing is enhanced. I will be mixing this with their chicken. 

Gotcha on the heart. I do have 10lbs of the pork necks that I don't want to waste. So I'm thawing it out so I can cut all the meat away from the bones and try to at least get something out of it. Do you think that meat (they are very meaty) would be okay to start with pork when i do? I'm still looking for a pork source :/ Its not been easy. 

So turkey, then pork? 
When should I intro the rabbit?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rabbits are a game meat...even though they are lean, they are still game and therefore a rich food

rabbit can come after pork and before fish, if you plan on feeding fish.

this is how i did it but that doesn't mean you have to. it's just a guideline..

chicken
turkey
pork
fish
beef
heart
liver
kidney
other animals....like llama and emu and venison and rabbit, etc.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Re, why? Does this pertain to beef ribs also?

ETA: in response to the post above...3rd one up


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Re!
I think I will some what fallow that plan. But I may intro rabbit before heart. I may also be able to get some alpaca in the future! I'm not to sure on fish. If I feed fish I would like to feed fresh, not canned. But they will probably get canned once in a blue moon. Maybe once a week. I also want to start adding in tripe once a week some time while I'm intoing organs. 

I so need a small deep freeze! I have no idea how I'm going to fit all this variety in my tiny 3.5 cubic ft freezer above my fridge!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

In regards to the Walmart leg quarters. I buy them. They are in a red bag, 10 lbs for 5.90, non enhanced. I believe the brand is Gold Leaf. They are huge, and have a back portion, with kidney attached. I have had no problem feeding them, except they are apparently too bony for my boy to eat alone. He had dust poops after eating just them. So if he gets one, I had some meaty meat, or cut off the bony back portion.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Neeko said:


> In regards to the Walmart leg quarters. I buy them. They are in a red bag, 10 lbs for 5.90, non enhanced. I believe the brand is Gold Leaf. They are huge, and have a back portion, with kidney attached. I have had no problem feeding them, except they are apparently too bony for my boy to eat alone. He had dust poops after eating just them. So if he gets one, I had some meaty meat, or cut off the bony back portion.


Gold Leaf! Thats the name!! I kept thinking of their old brand, Chefs' Choice. Those ones were enhanced! The gold Leaf are not!.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

This is an example of the pork ribs I get for 1.99/lb sometimes they go on sale for 1.50/lb


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

ciaBrysh said:


> This is an example of the pork ribs I get for 1.99/lb sometimes they go on sale for 1.50/lb


I've found nothing that looks remotely like this. Every thing I find are ribs about 1 inch apart with little meat.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I would not feed heart until right before you are planning on introducing organs...so like week 6 or so of raw.

I also have bought the Gold Leaf brand chicken quarters, though not at Walmart. They are at Save-a-Lot here, and the military commisary.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Shellbell, how much are they at the commissary? I don't know that ours has them but it would be great if they did.

Those chicken quarters are what makes up probably 70-80% of Dude's diet. My poor guy doesn't tolerate other meat well so when we CAN get him some affordable pork or turkey we do. He gets beef once or twice a week if we've got stuff that's really bony but mostly it's those chicken quarters. We have been feeding those to him for nearly a year now. We get some strange looks when we leave Walmart with 60 lbs of chicken! Plus we usually buy other meat too...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Shellbell, how much are they at the commissary? I don't know that ours has them but it would be great if they did.


They are $.69/lb at the one here. The only time I can get them cheaper is when they go on sale at a local grocery store here for $.59/lb, but that hasn't happened in awhile....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Re, why? Does this pertain to beef ribs also?
> 
> ETA: in response to the post above...3rd one up


i maybe don't have enough coffee. are you talking about the type of ribs i recommended? for pork?

if so, country ribs here, at least, are usually boneless....baby back ribs, i have found, are harder with less meat on them...

craig's recipes: Different Cuts of Pork Ribs

my bad. it's just here they are boneless, the country style.

if that's not what you're asking...i have no idea LOL

full slab spareribs are what we buy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ciaBrysh said:


> This is an example of the pork ribs I get for 1.99/lb sometimes they go on sale for 1.50/lb


man, we do NOT get those. 

pretty.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

If I buy any kind of bone in pork - it's spareribs. 

This is what they look like:





















I haven't gotten those in a while because they cost me 1.19/lb and I have to keep everything I get the dogs under 1.00/lb right now because of my budget. Oh how I wish I had saved some pork ribs, emu, venison, and lamb for them when I had it. But they eat so darn much. Anywho, the spare ribs will probably be your best bet as far as getting the most meat for your money on a rib. They usually come in huge slabs.


----------

